# new gym rules: put your weights away or lose your membership?!



## November (Feb 15, 2002)

Hello all.

Went to the gym yesterday and they posted this new rule as you walk in and on some of the machines:

Put your weights away or the following happens.

1) first time you get a warning

2) second time your membership gets suspended

3) third time, your membership gets cancelled

I was pretty surprised by this.

I agree with putting your weights away but that's a bit excessive if you ask me.

You should really have one of your lacky "fitness trainers" put errant weights away for the customers instead of trying to put your customers away by such rules.

Anyone else find this odd or is this normal practice?

This is Premier here in markham, ontario.


----------



## Vai Fan (Feb 15, 2002)

I think it's a pretty responsible practice, although perhaps a bit extreme in regard to membership cancellation.  Maybe instead they should make you clean the bathroom for a week, or go stand in a corner.
The Powerhouse I go to has the same rule.  When I went the the local YMCA, there were no such rules, and there were many, many pigs.  Nothing sucks quite as much as when you're trying to progress through a workout, having to spend 5 minutes wandering around the gym floor looking for the set of dumbells you need that some inconsiderate mook didn't put away.


----------



## ballast (Feb 15, 2002)

I don't think that rule is odd at all.Gym owners need to come down hard on members who do stuff like not putting their plates away.That shows a lack of respect.


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 15, 2002)

This happens to be one of my pet peeves.  Inconsiderate A-holes that don't unload the equipment, put plates back on the trees in the wrong order, replace DB with weight nos. down, not returning the benches to their proper place, and destroying the equipment.  If people can't take a little responsibility in the gym, I'd hate to see where they live.


----------



## HickeyNC (Feb 15, 2002)

This is my biggest pet peeve in the gym right next to people who dont put the same plates on the weight stacks. I hate having to dig for a plate.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 15, 2002)

I think its a good rule, nothing bugs me more than when I'm wanting to use something and theres plates on the bar but no one around using it.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 15, 2002)

I agree . You've got the meathead on the legpress with every 45 lb. plate in the house for 20 min . You wait for him to finish so you could grab a few and the chump leaves them all on there and proceeds to b.s. with his pals for another hour . Meanwhile the plates gather dust and i get pissed . PUT THOSE F&*#'N PLATES BACK WHERE THEY BELONG !


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2002)

I agree that members should put their weights away, not the personal trainers or gym staff.

But, I do not agree with posting a threatening sign.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 15, 2002)

some kid left the weights on the smith machine,my wife wanted to use it,but not 315lbs worth, so she asked him nicely to put the weights back,he ignored her............but didnt ignore me when i sorta spoke up.its called being kind to others.and thats the bottom line


----------



## seyone (Feb 15, 2002)

it's just common curtesy put your plates away when finished with them. I think its great that the gym will put their foot down and make a stand. another thing that is annoying is dumbells laying around. not only is it a pain in the ass it ca also be potentially dangerous.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2002)

If I owned a gym I would not post threatening signs to my members.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 15, 2002)

I would just start crackin skulls !


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 15, 2002)

I think it's a good rule.  After all, the gym has to pay for equipment and insurance.  

Example:  Someone leaves a large amount of weight on the bar, next person is removing the plates and gets injured while doing it.  You can argue that the second individual shouldn't have tried to remove the weight, but I say it would have never happened had the first indvidual done what is proper in the first place.  

Your membership at a gym is a priviledge, not a right.  If these folks can't obey the rules - good riddance!  Makes the gym better for everyone else, IMHO.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> If I owned a gym I would not post threatening signs to my members.


ditto Prince,i haved  work at a club,which my best friend had owned,he would tell every body that entered that that was the main rule,pick  up after your self.
its fustrating to say the least.


----------



## Weakling (Feb 15, 2002)

In reality they should hve their damn memberships revoked, but I dont agree with the buissenss logic there, as a owner of a gym i wouldn't want to piss anyone of so io wouldn't post that.

Puttin a few mem's on the change rooms that said something about please putting the weights away, and listing a few reasons, such as difficulty in finding equipment, dangers associated, and intimitated begginers/ladies may help.

In reality the gym should have to staff someone to run around picking up after US!  Its not fricken tennis, we dont need a ball boy?  If we are capable of putting (which im not) 1000 pounds onto leg press and banging out a bunch a reps, then we are capable of removing the weights, more so then the poor lady or first timer who want to press a plate a side!  Remember when you were starting, you probably would have just walked away not knowing what to do.  Make it easier on, the begginers, as well as the experienced


----------



## kuso (Feb 15, 2002)

I agree with the sign 100%......I would guess they`ve asked poeple 10000`s of times only to be ignored so they final put it up.

I only wish mine would put up a similar one.


----------



## Swelling (Feb 15, 2002)

I think it is the members responsibility to clean up after themselves mainly because it's good manners but also because it would be helping others out.  It would be nice for the gym to have someone on staff to run around and do this for such inconsiderate individuals, but I would much rather have them spend their money on new equipment and plates and anything else that may be more beneficial to us.


----------



## T.J. (Feb 15, 2002)

yeah that is one of my most pet peeves, I'm glad that they are enforcing the rule I hate stripping someone elses weight so I can use the equipment......rough on the membership...but you signed a contact in most gyms......:bounce:


----------



## wpmbd (Feb 15, 2002)

Great policy. Nothing worse than having to pickup after someone else. Cuts into my training time.


----------



## arbntmare (Feb 15, 2002)

too harsh for my taste, but i do hate the fact of people forgetting to put crap up.. i espially hate it when the weight trees are fubared... i worry aobut them tillting and falling on me the most too.. i hate it when i see like 9 45's on one side and nothing on the other side to balance it out.. i have seen those things tilt and fall on somebody b4


----------



## Rykard Maximus (Feb 16, 2002)

I think the sign is  alittle too strong, but where do you draw the line, if people continue to ignore and flout the rules? maybe 'public humiliation' the gym staff ask them to strip their weights 'publically'. After a few warnings they then get kicked out if they continue in the same vein.


RM


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 16, 2002)

Yep, nothing is more frustrating than when you see a machine loaded, and nobody around. It's like WTF expecially when there is already a line of people waiting to use almost every other piece of equipment.

People at my gym aren't to bad about it, but there are those few who leave the stuff loaded. Well that or spend 15 minutes bs'ing with other people and gettting water during there set.

I think signs are perfectly fine, show some respect to the gym owners as well as us fellow lifters.


----------



## dmonty (Feb 17, 2002)

It seems like it's the same meatheads all the time that think their mommies are going to cover their asses. So screw them. the rest of us would do well without them! 

   i can't begin to tell you how many times I triped over plates and bars that were laying on the floor as I husseled over to help someone that got into troble and needed some asisstance.


----------



## rks1969 (Feb 17, 2002)

I've been in a gym before with a sign that read " YOUR MOM DON'T WORK HERE,CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELF". What kind of pain in the ass can't pick up their own plates & dbells??
      Be decent to other lifters training time is sacred to some of us.


----------



## BigB (Mar 7, 2002)

Its a good thing, too many people just don't care.


----------



## realdeal (Mar 7, 2002)

sounds good to me


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 9, 2002)

what does it cost now to go to a gym?  I work out at home so I dont know....but if I did and went and found a notice like that I'd be finding a new gym to go to.  Its one thing to be a responsible individual and pick up after yourself  (which we all should), its another to be treated like a child.


----------



## Mule (Mar 9, 2002)

The gym that I opened for a guy we just put up a sign that said, "If you are big enough to lift it, you are big enough to put it away!". But most of the time there was so many people in there that there wasnt enough time to put them away the next person just took over. But when the slow time came around I had my employees take care of it. Since that is there job.


----------



## Markus (Mar 9, 2002)

Yup, I agree with the rule.  Here in Sydney most gyms have signs sayin put your gear back after use, and if you don't some ask you to leave for a month.


----------



## Hawkens (Mar 16, 2002)

When we all were growing up our parents were always telling us to put you're toy's away when done playing with them.

You would think this would be the same at the GYM. 

Just my two cents.

Hawkens


----------



## tiger26 (Mar 26, 2002)

woah!!! never seen that happen to any gyms i went to.. I bet the owners of the gym are pretty pissed off.


----------



## jeremy1122k (Apr 15, 2002)

i'm tired of lazy asses who don't put their weight away


----------



## stubb (Apr 15, 2002)

Its brutal that common sense stuff like this has to be posted on the wall for people to follow.  You can understand if someone forgets once in a blue moon...............


----------



## Michelle (Apr 15, 2002)

*leaving the plates around*

I hate when people leave the heavy plates on. It's a pain in the neck to try and move them.... I end up dropping it on my foot or something.  D'oh!

At my gym they have a sign like that too. I don't know if anyone has actually been kicked out because of it though. I think it's just a deterrent.


----------



## tricepsgirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Yep true true...stupid boys


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tricepsgirl *_
> Yep true true...stupid boys



HEY hey!! I'd say at my gym anyway its the girls that are leaving the weights on the equipment!!!

Welcome to the board Tricepsgirl!!!


----------



## puregains (Apr 17, 2002)

then also I suppose the gym has to be kept safe. Imagine someone had an accident , they'd sue for the place not being safe.


----------

